# Ebay user: goaqua88



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello all I was searching through eBay looking for a diffuser and found the Spiro diffuser among with other items of interest sold by goaqua88.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ca/seller?cmd=SELLER&sellerId=goaqua88&itemId=270534463386

I aplogize if I'm not allowed to post links to other sites, I'm not trying to advertise just want to be able to link the profile I'm inquiring about.

The user has a very good rating however I'm interested to know and receive some real feed back from someone in the gta. If you've ever done business with this person drop me a line, let me how it went.


Was the item received in good condition? 
if not did they replace it or refund it? 
Were there any miscommunication? 
Missing items? 
Any complications with the seller or boarder?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I have bought from this seller many times in the pass over the course of a few years. And I don't recall any issues other then the norm. Let me ask you this. Have you bought things even non related to aquariums in the pass from ebay from a seller that is overseas in asia? if you have then you know what to expect in terms of delivery time.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

coldmantis said:


> I have bought from this seller many times in the pass over the course of a few years. And I don't recall any issues other then the norm. Let me ask you this. Have you bought things even non related to aquariums in the pass from ebay from a seller that is overseas in asia? if you have then you know what to expect in terms of delivery time.


I've never purchased anything off eBay before, I'm hesitant but interested. Is the delivery time quite long?

Also products from the US require duty or don't?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Well you have to understand that your paying very little vs what you would pay here or in the states. and it's probably free shipping too, I have around 200+ feedback on ebay lots of them are for aquarium related stuff and I never had to pay duties but you have to be realistic of your expectations.
1) your getting what you want for super cheap
2) Free Shipping means slow shipping
3) if you want something in September order it in July!
4) be patient it will get here, rarely does it get lost but it happens
5) If faster shipping option is offered but cost $$ and you choose not to pay for it, therefore no tracking number and it takes long. That's your fault.
6) This is their business regardless if their in asia or not they do value customer service so you should be taken care of if issues arrive.
7)*DON'T BUY ON EBAY, TOO MUCH GOOD DEALS IF YOU HAVE THE PATIENCE IT'S ADDICTIVE!!!!!*


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I didn't buy from this guy but i've found that with e-bay it takes between 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

coldmantis said:


> Well you have to understand that your paying very little vs what you would pay here or in the states. and it's probably free shipping too, I have around 200+ feedback on ebay lots of them are for aquarium related stuff and I never had to pay duties but you have to be realistic of your expectations.
> 1) your getting what you want for super cheap
> 2) Free Shipping means slow shipping
> 3) if you want something in September order it in July!
> ...


What's the longest you've waited? How is duty determined? Precentage or item shipped? If shipped from the US is there still duty? Or no duty causes of the northamerica free trade act


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

What's the longest you've waited?
Answered already above in #3

How is duty determined? Precentage or item shipped? 
I don't work for Canadian customs but like I said I never been dinged with extra fees ordering from eBay where the seller is from asia

If shipped from the US is there still duty? Or 
no duty causes of the northamerica free trade act
Not familiar with this free duty act your talking about maybe your getting confused with border shopping duty free limits but that doesn't apply since you not going to the states to buy something your ordering it. Most north american eBay business are legit as in if you buy something for $20 bucks, they will declare it as a purchase for $20 bucks in their custom forms, so you will pay hst + duty + $5 handling/processing fee charge by Canadian customs. While Asian eBay business will declare it as $5 bucks, a gift, and item as a sock or something.




Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Have you ever received broken products? And if so how was it rectified?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Rigio said:


> Have you ever received broken products? And if so how was it rectified?


Yes I have, its like Walmart. They will only do two things refund or exchange. I'm assuming your buying that spiral diffuser and I'm assuming it cost less then 10 bucks. So if your first experience doesn't turn out to be great, it won't break the bank.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have bought off of ebay four to eight weeks deliver, product not exact as what was shown( 50 gal. sponge filter rating was more like 10 gal.) Products coming from the US was more expensive than to buy local because of shipping charge, which has duty added, and your not told this. I will buy local and support the Canadian economy.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought a number of items on ebay from China. Shipping period is two weeks to a month depending on the season, like a 4 to 6weeks if you order in Nov/Dec.
But the good thing is, if you do not receive by six weeks plus, they will refund you or resent the item. So far I am happy with the service from Hongkong and China. Also, if item is faulty they sent a replacement and no fuss about it. I do not pay any custom duty. But I cannot say the same for items from the US, so far I had some negative experience from the US and you have to pay tax plus shipping.


----------

